# Gift Vouchers beyond expiry date- legal status



## newcarneeded (8 Jan 2007)

I received a gift of some vouchers in November 2004. I didn't use them at the time, they were for an activity (flying) and i wanted to wait until i had the money behind me to clock up a good few hours rather than use them, and then just forget all the skills i had learned.

Of course the vouchers were clearly labelled with a validity period of 6 months. The vouchers are therefore a year and a half out of date. They were for a couple of hundred euro worth.

I have not yet approached the organization concerned as to whether they will accept them or not. Of course there has been a price rise at the organization since they were bought so i would gladly pay the difference in price but would they be perfectly within their rights to refuse to honour the voucher? - it does clearly state 6 months on it.

I believe however, that on paying over the voucher I become a creditor of the business and should be recognized as a liability on the balance sheet until i cash in the voucher and they can then recognize it as income when the service is provided.

However what is the legal status. I am hopeful that the organization concerned will honour the voucher, as to do so would probably see a thousands come there way from me into the future, but I would be interested to hear, legally or in other peoples experience, where i stand.

Many thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

You have no statutory legal entitlement to have out of date gift vouchers honoured. See the [broken link removed].


> *A voucher for Driving Lessons is valid for 3 months but consumer cannot avail of the lessons in the time period ?*
> 
> 
> It is at the sellers' discretion as to how long a voucher is valid.
> ...


----------

